# Question /connexion



## Magea (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je souhaiterai acheter un systeme apple TV mais j ai une ou deux questions qui vont vous paraitre peut etre evidentes,mais qui ne le sont pas pour moi ^^

A domicile,je ne possede aucun ordinateur MAC,juste un ordinateur sous windows et une neufbox

Dans la description de la apple TV sur le site apple.com, il n est pas precisement spécifié comment se connecte l apple TV

Est ce par wifi ? Est ce par un cable ethernet ? ou forcement en sans-fil avec un ordi mac qui LUI est relié a une box ?

*EDIT : j ai trouvé les specifications,effectivement ca marche avec un wifi classique ou un systeme ethernet,ma question en fait est* 

Est ce que tout le systeme de "symbiose" avec un mac en ce qui concerne le aprtage de fichier avec la tele et cie est realisable avec un ordi sous windows et itunes installé dessus ? 


Merci de votre attention


----------



## Mungopark (15 Décembre 2010)

Oui, l'Apple TV 2 permet de lire tout ce qui est contenu dans iTunes, qu'on soit sous PC ou Mac.


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Oui, l'Apple TV 2 permet de lire tout ce qui est contenu dans iTunes, qu'on soit sous PC ou Mac.



...mais aussi tout ce qui est sur iPodtouch, iPhone et iPad via airplay...


----------



## Magea (15 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------

